# Alle Jahre wieder, Sexy Adventskalender



## DER SCHWERE (1 Dez. 2013)

​


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2013)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Hehnii (1 Dez. 2013)

Na das fängt ja gut an. :thumbup:
:thx:schön!


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Dez. 2013)

darf man das Oberteil öffnen?


----------



## Chamser81 (1 Dez. 2013)

Ein Adventskalender wo mir der Inhalt sehr zusagt! 

:thx:


----------



## Brian (1 Dez. 2013)

Das erste Törchen gefällt mir schon sehr gut,danke dir mein Freund,tolle Idee :thumbup: :WOW: :WOW: :WOW: :thumbup:


----------



## Weltenbummler (2 Dez. 2013)

Sehr sinnlich sieht Sonya aus.


----------



## DonEnrico (2 Dez. 2013)

Danke schön!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (2 Dez. 2013)

​


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2013)

Auch am zweiten Tag eine süsse Maus :thx:


----------



## Hehnii (2 Dez. 2013)

Morgen schreibe ich wieder mehr. 
Heute sage ich nur: :thx:


----------



## wamboi73 (2 Dez. 2013)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> ​



Ja immer wieder schoen anzusehen.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (3 Dez. 2013)

​


----------



## Brian (3 Dez. 2013)

:thx: für die leckere 3 :WOW: :WOW: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (3 Dez. 2013)

Ich frage mich nur wie Du das bis zum 24. noch steigern willst? 

Top! :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## Robe22 (3 Dez. 2013)

Danke auch für Tag *3* :thx:


----------



## weazel32 (3 Dez. 2013)

sie ist ja fast wie lebkuchen....sie schmeckt sicher besser ^^danke


----------



## Harry1982 (3 Dez. 2013)

Bei Nummer zwei bekomm ich ja Augenkrebs


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

:thx: dir für die reizende 3 :thumbup:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (4 Dez. 2013)

​


----------



## Hehnii (4 Dez. 2013)

Also, weg schaut man da nicht. 
Vielen Dank! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (4 Dez. 2013)

Sehr reizvoll die 4 :thx:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (5 Dez. 2013)

​


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2013)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Robe22 (5 Dez. 2013)

:thx: sehr auch für *4* und *5*


----------



## Hehnii (5 Dez. 2013)

Türchen Nr. 5 ist aber Lecker!
Danke!


----------



## CelCel (5 Dez. 2013)

uns auf die Fortsetzung 6-7-8 ....


----------



## DER SCHWERE (6 Dez. 2013)

​


----------



## Hehnii (6 Dez. 2013)

:thx:schön! Ist bestimmt kalt auf dem Kunstschnee.


----------



## Rolli (6 Dez. 2013)

Schöne Stellung  :thx: dir


----------



## Robe22 (6 Dez. 2013)

Nr. *6* ist cool :thx:


----------



## Brian (6 Dez. 2013)

Wow heisse Braut im kalten Schnee hammergeil   ,danke für das 6.Törchen :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (7 Dez. 2013)

​


----------



## Rolli (7 Dez. 2013)

Nette Fahrgestelle  :thx: dir


----------



## Hehnii (7 Dez. 2013)

Fragt sich nur ob das Auto oder die Frau präsentiert wird.  
:thx:sehr!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (7 Dez. 2013)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur ob das Auto oder die Frau präsentiert wird.
> :thx:sehr!



Der Motorschlitten


----------



## Robe22 (7 Dez. 2013)

Ein Dankeschön auch für Tag *7*


----------



## DER SCHWERE (8 Dez. 2013)

​


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2013)

:thx: dir für die sexy 8


----------



## reggaewarrior (8 Dez. 2013)

hüüübsch hüüübsch


----------



## Robe22 (8 Dez. 2013)

Schönes Päckchen :thx:


----------



## Hehnii (8 Dez. 2013)

Sexy Stiefel! 
:thx: für die Achte!


----------



## Brian (8 Dez. 2013)

:thx: für die superleckere Nummer 8 :thumbup: :thumbup: :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (9 Dez. 2013)

​


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2013)

:thx: dir für die flotte Lady


----------



## Hehnii (9 Dez. 2013)

Vielmals :thx: für Sexy-Jeanette!


----------



## Nicu85 (9 Dez. 2013)

nice adventskalender


----------



## Robe22 (9 Dez. 2013)

:thx: auch für Schatz *9*.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (10 Dez. 2013)

​


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2013)

Schönes Fahrgestell :thx: dir


----------



## Hehnii (10 Dez. 2013)

Oh man, nur noch 2 Wochen bis Heiligabend. :thx: für Mariah als Nr.10. :thumbup:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (11 Dez. 2013)

​


----------



## Robe22 (11 Dez. 2013)

:thx: auch fürs *11*te Fenster


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2013)

Sehr sexy :thx: dir


----------



## Hehnii (11 Dez. 2013)

Echt scharf die Weihnachtsfrau! :thumbup:
:thx:


----------



## weazel32 (11 Dez. 2013)

haut rein die tante ....daumen hoch


----------



## DER SCHWERE (12 Dez. 2013)

​


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2013)

Nette Mädels  :thx: dir


----------



## Robe22 (12 Dez. 2013)

Sind ja heute mal 2. :thx:


----------



## Hehnii (12 Dez. 2013)

Ja ist denn schon Weihnachten?
:thx: für die Beiden! :thumbup:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (13 Dez. 2013)

​


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2013)

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## DER SCHWERE (14 Dez. 2013)

​


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2013)

:thx: dir für die flotten Mädels


----------



## Robe22 (14 Dez. 2013)

:thx: für gleich sechs Mädels.


----------



## Hehnii (14 Dez. 2013)

:thx: für die Sexy 13!
Zeigt ja schön viel Bein!:thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (14 Dez. 2013)

......und auch :thx: für Türchen Nr.14. Ich nehme die 6 Mädels in der Mitte.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (15 Dez. 2013)

​


----------



## Hehnii (15 Dez. 2013)

:WOW: Sexy-Strapse! :WOW: ........und erst der Hintern! 
:thx: Schwerer!


----------



## Brian (15 Dez. 2013)

:thx: mein Freund für die hammergeile 15 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Robe22 (15 Dez. 2013)

Auch von mir ein :thx: für Nr.*15*.


----------



## Rolli (15 Dez. 2013)

Sehr sexy :thx: dir


----------



## DER SCHWERE (16 Dez. 2013)

​


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2013)

:thx: dir für die nette Nr.16 :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (16 Dez. 2013)

Schön griffig diesmal die Weihnachtsfrau. 
:thx: Dir!


----------



## Robe22 (16 Dez. 2013)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, daß ich mich wiederhole: :thx:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (17 Dez. 2013)

​


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Leckere 17 :thx: sehr


----------



## Hehnii (17 Dez. 2013)

Ein Wort: 
:thx:


----------



## armin (17 Dez. 2013)

toll gemacht :thx:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (18 Dez. 2013)

​


----------



## Robe22 (18 Dez. 2013)

:thx:schön für das *18*te Fenster.


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2013)

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## Hehnii (18 Dez. 2013)

Schöner die Glocken nicht klingen.....äh ich meine vielen Dank für Jasmin.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (19 Dez. 2013)

​


----------



## Hehnii (19 Dez. 2013)

Grrrrrr :drip:
:thx: Dir! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (19 Dez. 2013)

Schöne Glocken ähh Augen  :thx: dir


----------



## DER SCHWERE (20 Dez. 2013)

​


----------



## Hehnii (20 Dez. 2013)

:thx: Eine wirklich schönes Türchen Nr.20! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (20 Dez. 2013)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Robe22 (20 Dez. 2013)

Leider dann nur noch vier Türchen 

:thx: für Nr. *20*


----------



## DER SCHWERE (21 Dez. 2013)

​


----------



## Rolli (21 Dez. 2013)

:thx: dir für die nette Nr. 21


----------



## Robe22 (21 Dez. 2013)

Das wird ja immer schärfer 

:thx: für Nr. *21*


----------



## DER SCHWERE (22 Dez. 2013)

​


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2013)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Brian (22 Dez. 2013)

:thx: mein Freund für die sexy 22 :WOW:


----------



## Robe22 (22 Dez. 2013)

:thx: auch von mir für die *22*


----------



## Hehnii (22 Dez. 2013)

Ich be:thx: mich für die 21 :drip: und 22 :drip:!!!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (23 Dez. 2013)

​


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2013)

Sehr süss :thx: dir


----------



## Hehnii (23 Dez. 2013)

Sehr schön. :thx:
Ich bin ja schon richtig auf morgen gespannt.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (23 Dez. 2013)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Sehr schön. :thx:
> Ich bin ja schon richtig auf morgen gespannt.



Ich auch


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

:thx: auch für's vorletzte Türchen


----------



## Brian (23 Dez. 2013)

:thx: für die schöne Weihnachtsfrau Bettina Cramer :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (24 Dez. 2013)

​


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2013)

:thx: dir für die sexy Mädels und wünsche ein schönes Fest


----------



## Robe22 (24 Dez. 2013)

Auch von mir ein :thx: und ein Frohes Fest


----------



## weazel32 (24 Dez. 2013)

reichliche bescherung gewünscht^^ merry christmas


----------



## Hehnii (26 Dez. 2013)

Hätte ich doch fast die 24 verpasst. 
Echt Lecker! :drip:
:thx: dafür!


----------

